# Cutting down a tree



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the tree in question










It's base is more in next doors garden but 95% of the tree hangs over mine,

The trunk that's on his side is already dead,

The next door neighbour rents his house, and said he should as the landlord about cutting it back, but his landlord lives in Spain and takes forever to fix faults with the house, so will probably take forever to reply,

What I wanted to know is, as most of the tree is on my side am I ok just to tell him I'm cutting it down?

Thanks.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

No you’ll need permission as it is planted on his side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

...and get a tree surgeon to do it as they'll have all the relevant insurance in place


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

PerryGunn said:


> ...and get a tree surgeon to do it as they'll have all the relevant insurance in place


This is good advice, I'm a gardener, but don't touch trees for this reason!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

if i remember correctly,anything that is your side you can cut off and you must return the bits you cut off


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

11alan111 said:


> if i remember correctly,anything that is your side you can cut off and you must return the bits you cut off


I heard that too, I can at lest trim a few branches off on my side though?

It seems to be getting top heavy and leaning over more as time goes on, so need to at least take some weight off it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Be careful with trees, they seldom do as you want once a saw gets to them, although a bit of careful nibbling will probably be safe enough.

As advised ^^, consult a tree surgeon.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

And check there's not a tree preservation order on the tree. Unlikely looking at the picture but best to check

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Tell the tenant to let owner know you've had a tree surgeon look at it. He said it's dangerous and you'll go halves to get it down. 
He might go for that quicker than saying get it sorted.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

dont need to ask, if its over your side you can chop down the over hang and give it back to him....


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

The metal shed is going in a few days then I want to put a seating area there so I’ll atleast cut a few branches off, and see how it looks, if it looks stupid I’ll see about getting to taken down properly. 

Thanks.


----------

